# Remap?



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I am seriously thinking of going down the remap route on my Ducato 2.3 jtd. Has anyone on here that insures with MHF had a remap and if so what was the response when you informed MHF insurers. I think I have more or less decided to go with Quantum(wow) but if it will cause problems with my insurance I may hold off.
Anyones experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not ask your insurer?


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I shall do if I decide to go ahead but this forum is a wealth of knowledge so I thought it would make sense to use it.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

My insurer (safeguard) merely made a note of it. I believe this is normally the case.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, got a quote from Caravan Guard last week and asked about remaps or tuning boxes and they said it's not a problem if the power increase is no greater than 30%.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Should have said no increase in the cost either.

Richard


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I had our Fiat 2.8jtd remapped 2 years ago! what a mistake I made.

Loads of power, climbs brilliant uphills, big clouds of black smoke when pulling away, so this year we did a mpg test over 3000 miles in France and Germany, 20...22, what???

I phone the company who did it for me and asked for the orignal mapping, instead he gave me an up graded one.

Second recent German trip overall is now 27mpg, still not good because on the same journey we used to get 29.6 two years ago before remapping.

So I'm going back and insist on the real orignal, well thats my experience others may have got a better mpg but not our van.

Keith


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Be careful with remaps, son's BMW X5, 32,000 miles, now having both turbos replaced as extra power has caused wear on the shafts. Luckily BMW have agreed to meet all costs as a goodwill gesture even though it is just out of warranty and they know it has been remapped. I would also be concerned about clutch problems.

Mike


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*engine chip*

I fitted a TDI engine chip to my 2007 130 dakota got 23/24 mph before went to france got 27/28 mph over 1500 miles .more power up hills .Removed it as I had ordered a new autotrial with 150 upgrade so chip is now for sale. only 6 months old .


----------

